
Subtle Asian Dating: Why a Raunchy, Self-Aware Subtle Asian Traits group grows - eaguyhn
https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/subtle-asian-dating-traits-facebook-group.html
======
plutorecreate
It’s extremely difficult to date as an Asian in the us. The traditional dating
sites and apps refuse to implement finer grained Asian ethnicity filters, so
more than 80% of our effort on apps that do let us click “Asian” such as
Coffee meets bagels is spent simply trying to decipher whether the person is
from Hong Kong, mainland China, or Taiwan, or some other random East Asian
country.

Tinder is basically useless as it refuses to allow us to filter by only
Asians.

Not to mention as an Asian in the USA, after you locate a person who is from
the same place you are, you then additionally need to decipher how westernized
they are. It’s sometimes obvious in the profiles, but this is all quite
annoying.

The (single) Asian market in the USA is still not large enough to sustain an
app that allows finer grained choices. I wonder when someone will realize that
a small shop with just couple engineers could swoop in here and make an impact
that economically viable for them too.

~~~
GuiA
Based on what you’re describing, is this specific to dating as an Asian? Or to
dating as someone who has specific socio-cultural criteria they want to
restrict their search to? Ie is there a difference between the scenario you
describe here - seeking someone who grew up in a western country with their
roots in a specific Asian country - and someone seeking to only date someone
who shares their religion, or income level, etc?

It’s interesting how internet mediated human interactions constantly walk that
line between giving people access to people/communities/points of view/etc
they would have never intersected with without the internet, and at the same
time people wanting to remain within the human defined boundaries they grew up
within.

~~~
DarkStar851
Narrow-filtered dating for all ethnicities - RacistDates.com coming soon!

